# New OLL Trainer at wtf2l.com



## Boz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey everyone
I've used Cride5's new VisualCube software to help me make an OLL trainer (and other alg trainer in the future) similar to badmephisto's PLL trainer.





At the moment it is quite simple but there are many improvements I would like to make in the future (I will list them later when I can be bother).
Please check it out at wtf2l.com and let me know what you think.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice work. I'm gonna use it.

Question: do the OLL's have random orientation or fixed? In relation to the need to AUF.


----------



## Boz (Oct 4, 2009)

LarsN said:


> Nice work. I'm gonna use it.
> 
> Question: do the OLL's have random orientation or fixed? In relation to the need to AUF.



At the moment they are just fixed. But in the future there will be an option to randomise them. You will also be able to choose your own cross colour.


----------



## otsyke (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks! that's just what i needed right now.

As a suggestion from a user, do you think it's possibile (and not too hard) to show a scramble that brings the cube in that exact position? maybe reversing some weird olls from the wiki page? :}

I'm learning full OLL now, so i think it would be great for practising looking at the real cube and see if the algorithm i'm executing is correct.

Anyway I'm going to use it, so i'm really grateful.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

You should have given a scramble that gives a random OLL position.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Boz, great tool!

I'm not sure if you want to do this, but its possible to eliminate other cube colours from the generated image by setting the 'sch' variable to show grey for other faces. For example this:
*
case=RUR'URU2R'&fmt=png&sch=yddddd&view=plan*

would generate this:


----------



## riffz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Hi Boz, great tool!
> 
> I'm not sure if you want to do this, but its possible to eliminate other cube colours from the generated image by setting the 'sch' variable to show grey for other faces. For example this:
> *
> ...



I agree. This would be much better. But then again you could use the full colour image to make a COLL trainer


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice!
But, as said before, there needs to be a scramble alg given, as well as an option for ridding the other stickers. 
Also, how is the data being saved? Would it be better to have this be a full application rather then running through our browsers?


----------



## Boz (Oct 4, 2009)

otsyke said:


> thanks! that's just what i needed right now.
> 
> As a suggestion from a user, do you think it's possibile (and not too hard) to show a scramble that brings the cube in that exact position? maybe reversing some weird olls from the wiki page? :}
> 
> ...



I was thinking about doing this as I still don't know all the OLL's myself (about 12 left to learn), since it seems like it's wanted I will do this in the near future, it's not that difficult to add, maybe just a little time consuming.




Cride5 said:


> I'm not sure if you want to do this, but its possible to eliminate other cube colours from the generated image by setting the 'sch' variable to show grey for other faces. For example this:
> *
> case=RUR'URU2R'&fmt=png&sch=yddddd&view=plan*
> 
> would generate this:


Thanks again Cride5. I had thought about this as well and do plan on adding it as an option. I thought some people might like to see all the stickers because it's more realistic. I will make it an option. Also I will change all the diagrams at the bottom of the page to be like this because then they are cross-colour neutral.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Also, how is the data being saved? Would it be better to have this be a full application rather then running through our browsers?



The data is just stored in an array filled with objects that have the name of the alg and the alg to solve it, last time etc. i.e:

oll1 = new Object();
oll1.name = "OLL Case 1";
oll1.moves = "RUB'RBR2U'R'FRF'";
oll1.besttime = 9999;
oll1.lastime = 9999;
algs[1] = oll1;

It's quite light, so not really necessary to make it a stand alone app. In the future I will add cookies so your best times etc will be saved (to your own computer,) and be visible when you return to the site later.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Boz said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how is the data being saved? Would it be better to have this be a full application rather then running through our browsers?
> ...



Just a wee tip: If you want to store continually updating averages its possible to keep a count and the current average then update it like this:
NewAvg = (OldAvg * count + NewTime ) / (count + 1)

Keeping track of the best/current avg of 5 or 12 is not as straight forward tho. The best way is to use a ring buffer to store the last 5 or 12 times.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2009)

Boz said:


> In the future I will add cookies so your best times etc will be saved (to your own computer,) and be visible when you return to the site later.


Ah. Good.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

as mentioned a COLL/CMLL trainer would be awesome.


----------



## Boz (Oct 4, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> as mentioned a COLL/CMLL trainer would be awesome.


Yeah, I do have some (somewhat distant) plans on adding that as well. I just need to think about the most efficient way of doing it, because atm adding new algs is quite time consuming. Maybe I can make some sort of database with all of them.


----------



## Boz (Oct 4, 2009)

I have just updated the website. You will now only see the the U-face stickers by default but have the option of seeing all the stickers if wanted (in the drop down option box).



LarsN said:


> Question: do the OLL's have random orientation or fixed? In relation to the need to AUF.



I have changed it now so the U face is adjusted at random instead of always being the same.


----------



## Boz (Oct 5, 2009)

otsyke said:


> As a suggestion from a user, do you think it's possibile (and not too hard) to show a scramble that brings the cube in that exact position?



I just made another update to the site.
It now shows you the scramble to get the OLL case shown


I've also added an option to be able to see the cube from a different angle like this one 




Although I assume this won't be used that much because I think some of the OLLs will be ambiguous from certain angles with this view.

Also, please give me more of you ideas and thoughts about the site. Thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice updates. The only improvements that I can see are
-cookies
-limiting the OLLs to the ones that the user knows


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2009)

Boz said:


> I've also added an option to be able to see the cube from a different angle like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, every last layer position can be recognized uniquely from this position, assuming you are familiar with your color scheme. Of course some are harder to distinguish than others.


----------



## Boz (Oct 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Actually, every last layer position can be recognized uniquely from this position, assuming you are familiar with your color scheme. Of course some are harder to distinguish than others.



You're right now that I've thought about it some more. But positions like the one below are quite difficult for me


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool! Though it is a little straight forward, and I wish it had more options. Though I do like it.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 5, 2009)

Boz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, every last layer position can be recognized uniquely from this position, assuming you are familiar with your color scheme. Of course some are harder to distinguish than others.
> ...



Not sure if it'll help but I changed the source and added an 'oll' stage mask. See:



stage=ll



stage=oll



stage=oll&view=plan



stage=ll&view=trans



stage=oll&view=trans

Its also possible to apply any facelet definition (including transparency) before the case is applied, see:



fd=uuuuuuuuunnnttttttnnntttttttttttttttnnnttttttnnntttttt



co=0&fd=uuuuuuuuurrrttttttffftttttttttttttttlllttttttbbbtttttt

(ignore the spaces, vb somehow added them)


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great trainer! Bookmarked 

Suggestions would be:
- Cookies!
- An option to hide the picture and just so the scramble. So we can practice recognition as well
- Turning off some OLL's if we don't know them
- And of course CxLL 

EDIT: OLL case 30 is mistyped: F2RU'R'URUR2F'RF' 'y2
Theres an extra ' right before y2


----------



## Boz (Oct 6, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Very cool! Though it is a little straight forward, and I wish it had more options. Though I do like it.



Glad you like! Could you please tell me what other options you would like?



Cride5 said:


> Not sure if it'll help but I changed the source and added an 'oll' stage mask.


Thanks, I might use this. It will probably make the code/script a little easier.



waffle=ijm said:


> as mentioned a COLL/CMLL trainer would be awesome.


I've also been working on the COLL/CMLL trainer, it should be ready pretty soon




dbax0999 said:


> Great trainer! Bookmarked
> OLL case 30 is mistyped: F2RU'R'URUR2F'RF' 'y2
> Theres an extra ' right before y2


Thanks for pointing this out. It will be fixed later today/tomorrow when I upload the latest version of the site


----------



## Musturd (Oct 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> as mentioned a COLL/CMLL trainer would be awesome.



Yes! (COLL)
If you think of a way, you could have the user input cases. Then this could be used to train any LL set.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 18, 2009)

Musturd said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > as mentioned a COLL/CMLL trainer would be awesome.
> ...



I just started learning COLL, I def want that now =P.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you think it would be possible to list the algorithm for the OLL after the Continue button?


----------

